# Eating habits



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

Noodle seems to have gone off eating during the day, she is down to 2 meals, breakfast and dinner but now only eats the dinner. My friends dog only eats once a day in the evening but he's 5 years old, noodle is only 9 months. Does any of your poos around her age only eat once a day?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

well Dudley's breakfast is often around lunchtime as some days he just doesn't seem bothered to eat until then, but he does still have two, again sometimes the evening meal can be later than usual, I think he would prob be ok if I missed the first feed and just gave more later but I shall stick to the 2 for now.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly sometimes only eats 1 meal a day then other days she has 2. Sometimes she will only eat the evening meal I guess it depends on her mood. She is fine though lots of energy etc...The vet checked her out and everything was fine. He said that some dogs only eat what they need while others would eat all day!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola would eat a hundred times a day if she had her way. She goes straight to the cupboard in the mornings looking for her Kibble. 

I am sure Noodle is fine. She will eat when she is hungry.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Minnie's eating habits are terrible.. Always have been! 
She's unbelievably fussy and would be quite happy to go with food if he could....


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Think I will just go with what noodle is telling me in her way then and just feed more but once a day in the evening. It just doesn't seem right for a young dog but she never eats the first meal now so must be ok with it.


----------



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

Bella only eats her kibble once or twice a day, always eats in the evening, she is never hungry in the morning. I give her a stuffed kong at lunchtime when I go home in my lunch break on the days when i work so I suppose that is equivalent to one meal and she adores her kong gets sooooo excited! Bella is gaining weight and growing and feels fine so I don't worry about it.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly too will often skip breakfast and i'm sure would be fine with just an evening meal...

xxx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

On Bertie's good citizen course they suggested that its best to split daily amount of food into two even once they are an adult because of bloat. How true that is I don't know? Bertie still has two but at the minute with his steroids he'd eat all day. He's really begging its awful!


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

We feed Ollie 3 times a day, and I have noticed lately that t lunch he eats less. When he does I save the kibble and add it to his dinner and he generally eats the lot. Provided he's getting his daily amount i Don't mind when he has it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LolaLulu (Apr 15, 2012)

My two also only have one meal a day at about 5.30pm when I get in from work. They more or less did this themselves as they got to about 10 or eleven months. They are just not interested in eating in the morning. It does suit us as well as I there is less chance of them needing toilet when they are left for a few hours each afternoon. My husband goes to work at 2pm and I am home just after 5.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie varies between 2 meals a day and 1 meal. It is mainly 2 small meals, but if she ignores her food, it may sit there until she eats it much later in the day. That way she only has one meal. If she does it for two or 3 days, then I won't offer her breakfast until she asks for it.

She eventually goes back to 2 meals.... until the next time.


----------

